# i need help



## mrmaxima47 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a 99 maxima and i am debating what to do 
dub it out with 20s and make it ballin or spend 3 grand into the engine please give me ur suggestions or help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

No 20s in my opinion...you can still do some good performance mods, lower it and buy some 18s for $3k and it will still look tons better than a Max on 20s.


----------

